# Deep cycle battery in winter



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I set up a remote bee yard that uses a DC fence controller to power an electric fence to deter bears. The battery, fence controller, and charge controller are all tucked into an empty beehive (My solar bee yard). During the summer, I didn't worry about everything being outside. So, my question is, can I leave it all hooked up and outside for winter too? In particular, will any damage be done to the battery. There will be absolutely no heat but things will be dry. I know the battery will be weaker (or whatever you call it...like my car battery on cold days) but will any damage be done? Bears should be hibernating so I am not too worried about the fence being full powered over the winter. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If the battery loses charge, the electrolyte can freeze and ruin the battery. I put all of the unused batteries in the barn and put them on a batteryminder over the winter. That keeps them charged and desuphates them.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Darren - thanks for the info. Does the problem occur at 32 or is freezing for a battery a lot lower? The solar panel should get sun at least a few days a week so I am guessing I won't go completely dead so it shouldn't freeze solid? Or am I thinking about it wrong?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I don't know where you live. If you live in the mountains you'll see much lower temps than I do. Here's what one source says. 

"Can my batteries freeze?

If your battery is partially discharged, the electrolyte in a lead acid battery may freeze. At a 40% state of charge, electrolyte will freeze if the temperature drops to approximately -16 degrees F. When a battery is fully charged the electrolyte will not freeze until the temperature drops to approximately -92 degrees F."

http://www.progressivedyn.com/battery_basics.html


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
For the winter, you might insulate the container, and if the place has good sun, paint the south wall of the container black (to absorb heat), and don't insulate the south wall so that some of the solar heat get into the container. You could even glaze the south wall of the container on the outside over the black paint.

In the summer, you could turn the container around to the black wall faces north, and vent the container.

Gary


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I will keep check on the charge as it cools down and then figure out if I need to insulate or remove it for the winter.


----------

